# Websites (Resource List)



## Ravana (Feb 20, 2012)

*RESEARCH RESOURCE LIST: WEBSITES*

Here is a list of websites submitted by members of Mythic Scribes to aid in our collective research efforts. The list is broken out into alphabetized categories (which will be further subdivided when they start to lengthen), then alphabetized by title. A category index, with post numbers, will be maintained at the top of each list.

Following each entry is an average of member-submitted ratings (1 to 5☼). After the rating, an Â® indicates that members have submitted more detailed reviews on the item; these are indexed to the list and are grouped following it. 

Submissions for inclusion on the list are now being accepted. Please see posts #2 and #3 of the “Research Forum: Usage Guidelines” for details on what to submit and how. Items will be added to the list as time and opportunity permit. 

•••

CATEGORY INDEX

anthropology/archaeology
architecture
art
castles/fortifications
culture
dress
economy
government/law
history
industry/crafts
language/linguistics
magic/mysticism
maps/atlases
military/combat/weapons/armor
nature
philosophy
religion/mythology/folklore
science
technology
texts (original)
travel
urban

general/broad scope
miscellaneous/other


•••


----------



## Ravana (Feb 20, 2012)

*LIST page 1*

government/law:
Avalon Project - Documents in Law, History and Diplomacy 5☼Â®

nature:
Falconry - Modern and Traditional

texts (original):
Internet Archive: Digital Library of Free Books, Movies, Music & Wayback Machine 4☼Â®
Welcome to Open Library (Open Library) 4☼Â®
Project Gutenberg - free ebooks 5☼

miscellaneous/other: 
The Phrontistery: Obscure Words and Vocabulary Resources 3☼


----------



## Ravana (Feb 20, 2012)

*REVIEWS*

Avalon Project: Yale University. Wide collection some time periods, light others. Texts rendered in modern English.

Internet Archive: 3.25M+ scanned titles, variety of languages. Could be easier to search/browse; some titles difficult to open/read online. Also, since they are scans, can't word-search texts in online format. 

Open Library: 1M+ titles. Internet Archive's baby brother, same problems.


----------



## Ravana (Mar 2, 2012)

[reserved for list expansion/reviews]


----------



## Ravana (Mar 2, 2012)

[reserved for list expansion/reviews]


----------

